# What to do?



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I have always thought my theatre system isn't optimized. I don't think I am getting the sound that I should get from my stereo.

Here are my components:

Onkyo TX-SR875 (assuming it should pump out pretty good sound/base)

Energy XL25 Tower speakers (they are skinny)

SVS PB12-NSD subwoofer (huge/heavy)

Klipsch RC-62 center channel

Venturi rear speakers ( a bit old)


Any thoughts on how to get this all optimized? I am not that techy. Should I change some things? Or perhaps get someone in my place to optimize/consult?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Does your receiver have an auto-sound-setup option where you plug a mic into it, and place the mic in the listening position, and let the amp adjust the levels, delays to configure itself? If not, you will just have to experiment.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Does your receiver have an auto-sound-setup option where you plug a mic into it, and place the mic in the listening position, and let the amp adjust the levels, delays to configure itself? If not, you will just have to experiment.


Yes  I did use the setup mic (audyssey) I think its called. It measures all the speakers distance etc and is suppose to optimize the system.

I think everything seems fine when playing PS3/Bluray movies but the audio sound seems to really drop from bluray to TV viewing.

There just doesn't seem to be enough base?

Anyways I am going to go talk to someone and see if they have any suggestions or thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

That SVS should pump out *plenty* of bass. Sounds to me like you should try to find a better location for sub placement. One way to do this (albiet kind of goofy) is to place the sub where you would normally sit and crawl around on the ground near the walls until the bass becomes most prominent. You then want to place the sub there.

I have the same sub and only run it at 1/4 gain on the plate amp and it effortlessly pressurizes my room.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

mutelight said:


> That SVS should pump out *plenty* of bass. Sounds to me like you should try to find a better location for sub placement. One way to do this (albiet kind of goofy) is to place the sub where you would normally sit and crawl around on the ground near the walls until the bass becomes most prominent. You then want to place the sub there.
> 
> I have the same sub and only run it at 1/4 gain on the plate amp and it effortlessly pressurizes my room.


Thanks for responding. I think the "real" issue is the source. Most of what I think is my issue is TV but then I realize its a home theater setup and not for regular TV watching. When I play games or watch blu ray things seem fine. Thanks.

What level do you set your sub at? Does the sub automatically activate during a 5.1 audio source?


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I had the MCACC adjust my LFE level on my Pioneer SC-25 with the subwoofers gain knob at about 1/4.

Also, I have my the Pioneer set to "Plus" which applies bass redirection across all sources. So for example, I can have it just drive my main front channels for 2-channel audio but instead it uses the built in crossover to redirect anything below 80hz to the sub.

It sounds to me that your LFE is only kicking in with 5.1 audio since there is a discrete channel for it. You will want to go through the audio options of your Onkyo and enable something along the lines of "Plus" or "Main + LFE" for bass management.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. I will have a look at my settings within the Onkyo and read the manual.

Do you get the same bass/sound when watching regular TV source and games/blu ray?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Maleman said:


> Do you get the same bass/sound when watching regular TV source and games/blu ray?


Your home theater should sound just fine on TV. First, make sure your satellite receiver is set to Dolby Surround. How do you have the Onkyo receiver set up for regular TV watching? Do you have the same surround mode on your satellite input as for your Blu-ray/game input? If you have it in a surround sound mode, for most shows, the sound will be coming through just the center speaker. That may sound real funky to you. You might like regular TV watching in stereo instead, with your main speakers playing.

Your center speaker may also be set too low. For surround sound, it is the dialog speaker and is playing most all the time. If you can't hear the dialog well on movies, definitely turn your center speaker up.

Put it this way. Regular TV should sound fine when watching good sounding shows like hour long dramas or major live sporting events. CNN, not so much.

About half the time, my experience is that those auto room adjustment routines make home theaters sound worse rather than better. I'd set it back to flat and start from there.

This means you'll need to set up your receiver manually. Tell the receiver the number of speakers you have hooked up to it and their size. I'd probably start with the speakers large but you should try small, too. LFE (Low Frequency Effects) should be to the sub. Set the receiver's subwoofer crossover point really high (use the one in the sub instead). Make sure all the gains are in their middle or normal positions in the receiver's menu and the eq is out of the circuit, or at least set flat. Start from there.

With the sub's own crossover knob turned to 80-100 Hz, turn up the volume on the back of woofer until you can hear the bass well. Watch a movie or listen to music. Adjust the sub's volume until the bass seems about right. In other words, enough. To fine tune stuff, first check the phase switch on your sub - you want it in the position that gives you the most bass - and then fine tune the levels. You do that by turning the two knobs on the back of your woofer opposite of each other. If you turn up the subwoofer level, turn down the crossover point. If you reduce the sub's volume, turn up the crossover. These adjustments will be small but it will allow you to get the bass just right.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Maleman said:


> Thanks. I will have a look at my settings within the Onkyo and read the manual.
> 
> Do you get the same bass/sound when watching regular TV source and games/blu ray?


I get the same amount of bass regardless of the source. From Blu-ray movies with multi-channel HD audio to listening to vinyl.


----------

